# Débuter



## blink13 (13 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous,

Je n'ai pas trouvé de poste déjà ouvert.


J'ai regardé pas mal de Dock et j'en ai trouvé un qui m'a particulièrement plus et donc j'ai des questions pour savoir comment le réaliser. Donc le dock qui m'a plus est celui ci (c) cooltofchris  
Donc je voudrais savoir déjà : 
- comment afficher: -  le date (ce qui prend toute la longueur de l'écran) et haut & l'heure en bas
                               -  le control de sa musique en bas.

- et les différents "widgets" comme ceux que j'ai cité plus haut.


Cordialement Blink


----------



## AnnC21 (13 Mars 2010)

Rien à voir avec le dock en fait , tu parles de l'apparence générale du bureau !

Pour la musique, je ne sais pas ce que lui utilise mais tu as Bowtie qui permet cette fonction (ainsi que d'autres).

Pour l'affichage de l'heure etc sur le fond d'écran, direction le fil de GeekTool...


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Mars 2010)

bonsoir 
regardes dans la section desktop tu trouveras beaucoup de choses 
pour la date 
http://www.machinecodex.com/dateline/index.php
pour la musique bowtie avec skin  clear 2.1 sur deviant art 
pour le reste recherches dans cette section


----------



## blink13 (13 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup à vous deux 

EDIT : Il y a t'il un tuto en français pour Apprendre à utiliser geekTool 3 ?

Ou des conseils de votre part.  car déjà je ne sais pas ou il faut rentré toutes les phrases compliqué xD.


Merci beaucoup.


J'ai vu aussi qu'il fallait définir des groupes et des entrées.   


AIDEZ MOI SVP !!!!


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

Va voir là, c'est une vidéo en Français sur Geektool.


----------



## AnnC21 (14 Mars 2010)

Sur le lien que je t'ai donné tu as des screenshots qui m'ont bien aidée  (pour savoir sur quoi cliquer, où rentrer les formules...)


----------



## blink13 (14 Mars 2010)

Merci à vous .

J'ai réussit à mettre la date l'heure etc... 

Mais les scripts c'est pas mon truc encore, je galère énormément xD


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

blink13 a dit:


> Merci à vous .
> 
> J'ai réussit à mettre la date l'heure etc...
> 
> Mais les scripts c'est pas mon truc encore, je galère énormément xD



Il te faut simplement faire du copier/coller.


----------



## blink13 (14 Mars 2010)

J'aurais  besoin de quelques éclaircissement pour changer les icônes des applications, Quand je change le fichier sa me met une photo bizarre avec l'extention et non avec l'image souhaité. 
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aidé svp


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Il y a un post général en haut, tu devrais y jeter un coup d'oeil.


----------

